# 7A28/7A38



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi all

What is the difference between these two movements?

Cheers

Si


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Simon

Both very nice Seiko quartz chrono movements, with 15 jewels.

The 7A28 has no date, the 7A38 has day and date. There was also a 7A48 with moonphase, I believe. The 7A28 movement was used in the earlier of the issued Seiko RAF chronographs.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Foggy

I got a rather nice issued Seiko 7A28 there, very pleased with it although it was a 1984 model rather than 1988.

Excellent watch, and thanks are due to you for all the info you posted on these a while back.

The reason for my query: I was looking online for instruction manuals for the 7A28 but found one for a 38, they seemed similar.

I saw your post on %&* re your redial; you certainly had them wondering. Did you ever discuss the watch on RLT? I was wondering what the dial looked like originally.

I hope you end up satisfied with it.

I think the moral is: unless you really have to, leave the dial alone (although in your case you had no option).

Cheerrs

Simon


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Simon

Glad you've got an RAF Seiko and that you like it - great watches, methinks. The setting instructions are the same as the 7A38, as the only difference is the date features on the 7A38.

Re the Breitling - yes, I have posted about it here before. I think it's about 3 pages back on the Swiss forum, and there is a picture of it before the redial. Re the problems encountered - heard back from the refinisher today, and it will be going back to be put right, so it's all looking quite rosy on that front









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

It is really growing on me, it is a perfectly utilitarian dial. If you are going to have a quartz watch I think this is the one.

Now that I have had a chance to really look at it, the case is in pretty amazing order, it must either be made of a very hard steel or sat in a storeroom for some of its life.

Foggy:

1.Can you remind me what the P stands for?

2.At what stage does the 1/10 s hand change over to its other function? 3.What does it then measure? When the 30min register has reached 30min?

4.Have you ever had any of yours serviced and can you recommend anyone? I am probably going to send mine to Roy's mate.

5.What straps have you tried or are they all on NATOs? I have just taken an issue grey NATO off mine (pongs a bit) and put on a subtly modified Rhino.

Regards

Si


----------



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

Si said:


> It is really growing on me, it is a perfectly utilitarian dial. If you are going to have a quartz watch I think this is the one.
> 
> Now that I have had a chance to really look at it, the case is in pretty amazing order, it must either be made of a very hard steel or sat in a storeroom for some of its life.
> 
> ...


The (P) stands for promethium.

4. I need one serviced, who is roy's mate? (i know who roy is, btw)

edit: I ahve just realised that this is a very old thread, nonetheless, i am looking for someone to service one of these chrono's.

Thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That was a long time ago, I no longer have any mates.


----------



## snowy (Mar 21, 2007)

What years were the 7A38's made in? I've got a 7A38-7190 AB in gold that's still going strong. The serial number starts with a 7, so does that mean it was made in 1987 or could it be 1977?

Thanks,

snowy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its not gonna be 77....


----------

